# S: Mainboard + CPU



## CBFD (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Mainboard + CPU, suche z.B einen 1366 Mainboard mit I7 CPU usw!

Einfach mal alles anbieten!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2012)

Warum suchst Du denn speziell Sockel 1366? Es gibt doch auch andere Sockel mit gleicher Leistung? Oder sind gebrauchte so1336 besonders günstig?


----------

